
Want to stop annoying ads? Now is your chance - hlau
https://www.iab.com/newadportfolio/
======
hlau
The IAB (digital ad trade group) is proposing a new standard called LEAN in
response to ad blockers. These ads are supposed to be non-invasive. The public
comment period has been extended to Dec 22. This is the public's chance to
shape the standard before you start seeing these EVERYWHERE.

Send your thoughts to newadportfolio@iab.com

Full guidance is here: [http://www.iab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/IABNewAdPortfo...](http://www.iab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/10/IABNewAdPortfolio_DRAFTforPublicComment_2016_FINAL.pdf)

A partial list of proposed ads:

1\. Flexible ad sizes - [https://www.iab.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/new-
ad-portfo...](https://www.iab.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/new-ad-portfolio-
home-10.png) Replaces fixed pixel banners

2\. Vertical video -
[https://youtu.be/ODIqEGJmWjw?t=13m31s](https://youtu.be/ODIqEGJmWjw?t=13m31s)
NOT user-initiated

3\. 360 images - [https://youtu.be/OgdGkAxzZaY](https://youtu.be/OgdGkAxzZaY)
User-initiated

4\. Outstream video -
[https://vimeo.com/193523156](https://vimeo.com/193523156) NOT user-initiated
Will autoplay on all wi-fi connections

5\. Interstitials -
[https://youtu.be/ODIqEGJmWjw?t=32m13s](https://youtu.be/ODIqEGJmWjw?t=32m13s)
NOT user-initiated

6\. Mobile adhesion banners - [https://www.iab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/new-ad-portfo...](https://www.iab.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/09/new-ad-portfolio-lean-examples-20.png) These stick to
the bottom of the screen as you scroll

Under consideration but implicitly endorsed

7\. Scrollers - [https://youtu.be/A-jTMJMh4sU](https://youtu.be/A-jTMJMh4sU)

